# Tb Test Quotas?



## branchhanger (Oct 15, 2010)

I took a deer head in yesterday to the DNR for testing that I had shot in muzzle loader up in the Tb zone. They said they had met their quota and were not testing? I probably should have asked a few more questions but was pretty suprised. I know they need a certain number to attain statistical validity, but what if I just want to know? If any DNR Bio's are reading this I'd appreciate some insight.


----------



## TIM-MAY (Aug 13, 2008)

I took a deer in to the Mio check station Saturday the 16th. It had the lesions in the chest cavity. It was the first one at last location with lesions. There where quite a few people in line with deer. 

As of today all I have from DNR is we suspect it is positive but are doing further tests.


----------



## branchhanger (Oct 15, 2010)

Bummer. I've had two with Tb, one with lesions and one without, our camp has had a total of four over the years with lesions. It was much more prevalent in those days.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Is the meat safe to eat?


----------



## TIM-MAY (Aug 13, 2008)

The guy that handled my deer said that it was most likely safe as long as it was cooked thoroughly as he was putting it a hazardous waste bag?! They took the deer and gave me a replacement tag. 

He said it would take a perfect storm of variables for someone to get sick from it.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as the testing if the quota is full. If you speak to the person checking the deer and indicate to them that due to the area you harvested it from, that wish to have it tested for your own knowledge/piece of mind, they will do so. Otherwise, if the quota is met and confirmed from the lab, they will not test it.

Lake Effect


----------

